# السيده العذراء فى الأجبيه



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

السيده العذراء فى الأجبيه

لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤس الأسقف العام


 العذراء في قطعة صلاة باكر



1- قطعة صلاة باكر
+ أنت هى أم النور المكرمة:

السيد المسيح له المجد هو النور الحقيقى الذي أضاء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه (يو 1: 5) وهو الذي قال "أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعنى فلا يمشى في الظلمة" (يو 8: 12) كما قال أيضاً "هذه هى الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة" (يو 3: 19).

الرب يسوع هو النور والعذراء مريم هى أمه التى حملته بالروح القدس اذن هى أم النور، وقد خاطبها آباء مجمع أفسس المسكونى العظيم في مقدمة قانون الإيمان التى نتلوها في كافة صلواتنا قائلين: نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الاله..

ولقب أم النور من الألقاب المعروفة شعبياً للعذراء مريم، فحينما تقول كنيسة أم النور أو جمعية أم النور يفهم أنك تقصد كنيسة العذراء مريم أو جمعيتها. ونحن نكرمها لأنها ولدت لنا مخلص العالم الرب يسوع المسيح، وكما تقول التسبحة "هى مكرمة جداً عند جميع القديسين لأنها أتت لهم بمن كانوا ينتظرونه"، وحينما نقول في مقدمة قانون الإيمان: "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى" نقصد أننا نرفعك ونكرمك ونبجلك.

عمل فيهم حتى صاروا قديسين، فاكرامهم يعنى اكرام الله العامل فيهم، وهو نفسه يكرمهم حسب قوله "أكرم الذين يكرموننى" فان كانت العذراء مريم التى أكرمت الله هو يكرمها ويأمر بإكرامها حسبما نقول في مقدمة مجمع القداس "لأن هذا يا رب أمر ابنك الوحيد أن نشترك في تذكار قديسيك" أى في اكرامهم والاحتفال في تذكارهم، فكيف لا نكرمها نحن ونعظمها ونحتفل بتذكاراتها وأعيادها.


+ من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها يقدمون لك تمجيدات يا والدة الاله السماء الثانية:

العذراء مريم هى السماء الثانية التى سكن فيها الله المتجسد، فالسماء هى مسكن الله حيث يقول "السماء هى كرسى الله والأرض موطئ قدميه، وحينما تجسد السيد المسيح في بطن العذراء واتخذها مسكناً له على الأرض صارت هى السماء الثانية الجسدانية، لذلك فالناس الذين يعرفون قدرها وكرامتها في كل أنحاء العالم من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها يقدمون لها التمجيدات اللائقة بها.

والتمجيد يعنى كلمات المديح والتطويب التى نفدمها للعذراء مريم ولغيرها من القديسين متذكرين جهادهم وقداستهم، وتمجيدهم هو تمجيد لله العامل فيهم، وقد تنبات العذراء مريم بأن الأجيال ستمجدها وتطوبها قائلة "هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى لأن القدير صنع بى عجائب واسمه قدوس" (لو 1: 48).

والرب يسوع حينما كان يتكلم صرخت امرأة من الجمع وقالت "طوبى للبطن الذي حملك وللثديين اللذين رضعتهما" (لو 11: 27) وهتا نلاحظ أن المرأة قد طوبت العذراء التى حملت الرب يسوع في يطنها وأرضعته من ثدييها الطاهرين، وهذا أول تطويب نسمعه عن العذراء بعد نبوتها، وهنا قال الرب "بل طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه" (لو11 : 28) وهذا ليس معناه أن الرب لا يريد تطويب أمه العذراء كما يتبادر للذهن لأول وهلة بل هو يزيد على تطويب العذراء مريم لكونها حملته وأرضعته تطويباً آخر هو أنها سمعت كلام الله وحفظته وعملت به، وكانت مثالاً يحتذى في سماع كلمة الله والعمل بها، خصوصاً أن النص الأصلى للآية هو "أيضاً طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه". (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى).

والتمجيد الذي نقدمه للعذراء وبقية القديسين غير التمجيد الذي نقدمه لله، فالتمجيد الذي نقدمه لله هو أن نمجده ونعبده كخالق ومعبود ومخلص وفادى ومعتنى بنا ومدبر لكل أمور حياتنا، أما التمجيد الذي نقدمه للعذراء والقديسين فهو مديح وتطويب لشخصهم وجهادهم وفضيلتهم وقداستهم حتى نحتذى بهم وننظر إلى نهاية سيرتهم ونتمثل بإيمانهم (عب 13: 7) وبأعمالهم وفضائلهم.


+ لأنك أنت هى الزهرة النيرة غير المتغيرة والأم الباقية عذراء:

العذراء مريم هى الزهرة العطرة بسيرتها وفضيلتها التى فاحت في كل العالم وعبقت أرجاء المسكونة، وهى الزهرة النيرة غير المتغيرة، منيرة ببتوليتها التى لم تنحل ولم تتغير حالتها بعد ميلاد المسيح، فهى العذراء الدائمة البتولية، وهى الأم الوحيدة في كل العالم التى تتمتع بهذا اللقب، فميلاد المسيح منها كان اعجازياً لم يحل بتوليتها احتراماً لرغبتها وتكريماً لنذرها أن تعيش متبتلة تخدم الله طول حياتها،أيضاً هو تكريم للبتولية وسموها وعلو شأنها، وقد تنبأ حزقيال النبى عن الأم الباقية عذراء وبتوليتها مختومة بقوله "ثم ارجعنى إلى طريق باب المقدس الخارجى المتجه للمشرق وهو مغلق، فقال لى الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب اله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً" (حز 44: 1 – 3).

واستمرار بتولية العذراء مريم ليس دليل طهارتها فحسب بل هو دليل على ألوهية المسيح الذي ولد منها لأنه لولا ألوهيته وقدرته لما استطاع أن يولد منها وتظل بتوليتها مختومة، فهذه هى معجزة الأجيال التى لا يستطيع فعلها إلا السيد المسيح له المجد وحده الذى قام وخرج من القبر وهو مغلق وأختامه كما هى ودخل العلية وأبوابها مغلقة بكل حرص.


+ لأن الآب اختارك والروح القدس ظللك والابن تنازل وتجسد منك:

هذا نفس ما قاله الملاك عندما بشر العذراء مريم بحلول المسيح في بطنها ورداً على اسفسارها "كيف يكون لى هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلاً" فأجاب الملاك قائلاً "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو 1: 34، 35) .

وفيه أيضاً اعتراف بالإيمان بالثالوث القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس، وفيه اعتراف بتنازل الأقنوم الثانى من الثالوث القدوس إلى بطن العذراء ليتخذ منها جسداً بفعل الروح القدس ليتمم به الفداء والخلاص على الصليب.

+ فاسأليه أن يعطى الخلاص للعالم الذي خلقه وأن ينجيه من التجارب:

نطلب من أمنا العذراء بما لها من شفاعة مقبولة ودالة قوية لدى ابنها الحبيب أن تطلب إليه أن يطيل أناته على العالم الذي خلقه، وأن يدبر وصول كلمة الخلاص إلى كل ركن فيه وأن يسمع كل إنسان عن الخلاص المقدم لكل العالم، نسألها أن تتشفع لدى المسيح حتى لا ينزل غضبه على العالم في هيئة كوارث كالطوفان والزلازل والفيضانات والحروب البشعة وغيرها، نسألها أن تطلب إلى الرب أن يعطى سلاماً وهدوءاً، في ظله يفكر الناس فى أمور دينهم ودنياهم.

وتشفعنا بأمنا العذراء ليس بالأمر الخاطئ بل هو عين الصواب وكثيرون من القديسين تشفعوا بآبائهم الذين كانوا قد فارقوا هذا العالم منذ زمن بعيد فيعقوب كان يتشفع بإبراهيم (تك 32: 9) وموسى تشفع بالقديسين إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب (خر 32: 13) وسليمان تشفع بأبيه داود المحبوب من الله وصاحب الدالة القوية أمامه (1 مل 8: 35، 36) وغيرهم كثير وكثير.


+ فلنسبحه تسبيحاً جديداً ونباركه الآن وكل أوان.

نسبح الرب تسبيحاً جديداً مع بداية اليوم الجديد (فى صلاة باكر) لأن مراحمه كثيرة، هى جديدة كل صباح ( مرا 3: 23).

نبارك الرب أى نسبحه ونزيده علواً ونتغنى بحمده ونذكر بركاته وأفضاله الغزيرة علينا والتى لا تعد ولا تحصى.

إن كنا في صلوات الأجبية نسبح الله كل يوم بنفس كلمات المزامير والقطع والإناجيل، فهى ليست جديدة في منطوقها، ولكن يجب علينا أن نقدمها لله كل يوم بمشاعر جديدة على بركاته الجديدة وعنايته المتجددة بنا كل يوم وكل اليوم. 

تابع​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

العذراء في قطعة السلام لكِ

 

2 - قطعة "السلام لك"

هذه القطعة نصليها ضمن الصلوات الختامية لكل ساعة من سواعى الأجبية، كذلك نصليها في رفع بخور باكر وعشية قبل الذكصولوجيات، وهى قطعة قوية مشحونة بتمجيدات العذراء المستحقة كل تطويب، ومشحونة أيضاً بألقاب العذراء المختلفة، ويطلب فيها المصلى شفاعة العذراء المقبولة لدى ابنها الحبيب من أجل أن يصنع الرب معنا رحمة ويغفر لنا خطايانا.


+ السلام لك نسألك أيتها القديسة الممتلئة مجداً العذراء كل حين والدة الاله أم المسيح، اصعدى صلواتنا إلى ابنك الحبيب ليغفر لنا خطايانا:

نقول لها: السلام لك لك أيتها القديسة الممتلئة مجداً كما خاطبها جبرائيل الملاك المبشر بالتحية الملائكية 
قائلاً "سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة" (لو 1: 28).

كانت العذراء مريم مملوءة تواضعاً حتى قالت "هوذا أنا أمة الرب (عبدته) ليكن لى كقولك"، تدعو نفسها عبدة بينما الملاك يقول لها أنها أم الله المتجسد منها.

ولما كانت مريم مملوءة تواضعاً ملأها الله بالنعمة حسب وعده الإلهى "يقاوم الله المستكبرين أما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة" (يع 4: 6)، ولما امتلأت بالنعمة وصارت والدة الإله استحقت منا كل تكريم وتطويب وتمجيد.

وحينما نعمل للعذراء مريم التماجيد وندعوها "الممتلئة مجداً" فنحن لا نخطئ فآباؤنا القديسون المائتان المجتمعون بأفسس برياسة البابا السكندرى العالم العظيم كيرلس الأول عمود الدين حينما صاغوا مقدمة قانون الإيمان قالوا بالنص "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله". هى العذراء كل حين أى دائمة البتولية، وهى والدة الإله لأن الإله تنازل وتجسد منها لكى يكمل الخلاص والفداء على الصليب وهى أم المسيح بصفته الإله المتجسد الممسوح من الروح القدس فادياً ومخلصاً للبشرية.

ثم نسألها أن تصعد صلواتنا إلى ابنها الحبيب وتؤازرها (تؤازر صلواتنا) بشفاعتها المقبولة حتى يقبلها الرب ويتنسم منها رائحة الرضا وينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا وسيئاتنا التى نصنعها بمعرفة وبغير معرفة والتى نقدم عنها توبة واعتراف أمام الأب الكاهن في سر الإعتراف.



+ السلام للتى ولدت لنا النور الحقيقى المسيح إلهنا العذراء القديسة اسألى الرب عنا ليصنع رحمة مع نفوسنا ويغفر لنا خطايانا.

العذراء مريم هى التى ولدت لنا النور الحقيقى المسيح إلهنا الذي قال "أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعنى فلا يمشى في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة" (يو 8: 12) وهو "الساكن في نور لا يدنى منه" (متى 6: 16)، وكان يرمز للعذراء في خيمة الاجتماع بالمنارة الذهبية الحاملة النور. 


وهى العذراء القديسة وأم جميع القديسين، وفى التسبحة الكيهكية نخاطبها قائلين "إن كل الفضائل تفرقت فى القديسين تجمعت فيك يا مريم والدة الإله".

نسألها أن تتشفع لنا لدى الرب يسوع المسيح لكى يصنع رحمة مع نفوسنا ويغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم.


+ "أيتها العذراء مريم والدة الإله القديسة الشفيعة الأمينة لجنس البشر. اشفعى فينا أمام المسيح الذي ولدته لكى ينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا".

العذراء مريم هى الشفيعة الأمينة لجنس البشر لأنها من جنسنا وتعرف ضعفنا ومدى احتياجنا إلى الله بكل أمانة واهتمام، لذلك نسألها أن تتشفع لنا لدى ابنها الحبيب المسيح يسوع ربنا لكى ينعم علينا بغفران خطايانا.


+ "السلام لك أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقية. السلام لفخر جنسنا ولدت لنا عمانوئيل نسألك أذكرينا أيتها الشفيعة المؤتمنة أمام ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا".

العذراء مريم هى الملكة الحقيقية التى جلست عن يمين الملك في ثوب موشى بالذهب مزينة بأنواع كثيرة (مز 45)، وهى فخر البشرية لأنها الوحيدة في جنس البشر التى تشرفت بأن يختارها الله لكى يحل في أحشائها ويتخذ منها جسده الذي أكمل به الفداء على الصيلب، والمسيح يسوع المولود من العذراء مريم هو الذي محا كل عار الخطية الذي جلبته حواء على جنسنا عندما خالفت الوصية وأكلت من ثمر الشجرة المنهى عنها وأطغت زوجها آدم فأكل.

العذراء مريم هى الشفيعة الأمينة المؤتمنة التى نأتمنها على صلواتنا وأسرارنا لتقدمها مشفوعة بصلواتها أمام العرش الإلهى فيكون نصيبها الرضا والقبول. نسألها أن تساعد صلواتنا الضعيفة بصلواتها القوية حتى تصعد أمام الرب بخوراً طيباً لكى يتحنن علينا الرب ويغفر لنا خطايانا. 

تابع​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

العذراء في مقدمة قانون الإيمان




+ نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى :

نعظمك: أى نرفعك ونطوبك حسب بنوتك..

"هوذا منذ الآن جميع الجيال تطوبنى" (لو 1).

+ ذكر سيرة العذراء العطرة هو تعظيم لها.

+ ذكر معجزاتها وظهوراتها المختلفة هو تعظيم لها.

+ ذكر فضائلها الكثيرة هو تعظيم لها.

+ الاحتفال بصومها وأعيادها المختلفة هو تعظيم لها.

والعذراء مريم هى أم المسيح النور الحقيقى الذي هو "نور الناس والنور أضاء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه" (يو 1).

+ ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله: -

نمجدك أى نتغنى بفضائلك ونقدم لك المديح اللائق بكرامتك والمناسبة لفضائلك أيتها العذراء الدائمة البتولية، كنت عذراء قبل تجسد الإله في بطنك وأثناء الحمل وبعد الميلاد البتولى المعجزى.

+ أنت يا مريم قديسة وأم جميع القديسين لأنك تشرفت بما لم يتشرف به أحد إذ صرت سماء ثانية جسدانية وأحسنت الكنيسة إذ رفعت مقامك فوق كل الطغمات الملائكية وأرواح القديسين.

+ أنت يا مريم والدة الإله المتجسد منك لفداء البشرية أخذ من دمك جسده الطاهر وأرضعتيه لبنك وحملتيه على يديك طفلاً.

فليخرس نسطور المارق الذى استكثر عليك هذا اللقب وأراد أن يجردك منه، فاجتمع آباء الكنيسة وجردوه من كل رتبة كهنوتية ونفوه إلى صعيد مصر حيث أكل الدود لسانه الذي جدف عليك ومات شر ميتة وهلك.

ونحن نتلو كل يوم في التسبحة "الثيئوتوكيات" الخاصة بالثيئوتوكوس أى والدة الإله، ونمجد فيها الله الذى تجسد منها ونمدح والدة الإله وسيلة هذا التجسد الإلهى العجيب. 



+ لأنك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم :

العذراء مريم هى التى ولدت المسيح مخلص العالم، الذي تجسد منها وولد بطريقة اعجازية حفظت لها بتوليتها مختومة وعاش حياته مجرباً حتى أكمل مهمة الخلاص والفداء للجنس البشرى كله على الصليب حينما قال "قد أكمل " ثم نكس رأسه وأسلم الروح.


+ أتى وخلص نفوسنا: -

أتى متجسداً من العذراء وخلص نفوسنا من موت الخطية ومن قبضة الشيطان حينما مات بالجسد على الصليب عوضاً عنا، وسفك دمه الطاهر غفراناً وتكفيراً لخطايانا "لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة".

*
+ المجد لك يا سيدنا وملكنا المسيح: -*

نقدم التمجيد اللائق لسيدنا الحقيقى وملكنا الحقيقى يسوع المسيح الذي عتقنا من عبودية الشيطان وحررنا من عبودية الخطية وجعلنا له شعباً وأبناء وأحباء.

يقودنا في كل حين في موكب نصرته، ونحن نستأثر كل فكر إلى طاعة المسيح بصفته سيدنا وملكنا خالقنا وجابلنا له علينا حق السيادة والعبادة والطاعة والخضوع لشخصه ولكلامه، عبوديتنا لله هى الحرية بعينها لأنه لا يحب التسلط والقهر، إنما يحررنا من عبودية الخطية والشهوات والشيطان وكل أمر ردئ.

وهو ملكنا الذي يملك على قلوبنا حسب طلبه "يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى" هو ملكنا المتواضع الذي يحبنا أكثر مما يذلنا، لأنه وهو الملك هو الأب الحنون الذي يعتنى بنا ولا يهملنا أبداً.

لذلك نحن نمجده أى نسبحه ونغنى بحمده ونتذكر دائماً أفضاله علينا، تلك الأفضال التى لا تعد ولا تحصى، فنحن مطالبون دائماً بتقديم الشكر اللائق والتمجيد الفائق والعبادة الحارة لمقامه الإلهى السامى لأنه هو سيدنا وملكنا المسيح الفادى والمخلص.


+ فخر الرسل: –

فالمسيح هو موضوع فخر الرسل لأنه معلمهم وهو الذي اختارهم وكان موضوع الفداء والقيامة هو موضوع بشارتهم في كل مكان وموضوع شهادتهم الذي احتملوا من أجله الاضطهاد حتى الاستشهاد بفرح. كان الرسل يفتخرون بالمسيح وبالصليب الذي صلب عليه فيقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "أما من جهتى فحاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به قد صلب العالم لى وأنا للعالم" (غل 6 : 14)



+ إكليل الشهداء:

المسيح هو إكليل الشهداء بمعنى أنه هو موضوع شهادتهم أمام الولاة والملوك وبسبب الإيمان به ذاقوا أنواع العذاب وأخيراً نالوا اكليل الشهادة من الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه ومعلمنا بولس يقول "جاهدت الجهاد الحسن أكملت السعى حفظت الإيمان وأخيراً وضع لى إكليل البر الذى يهبه لى في ذلك اليوم الديان العادل، وليس لى فقط بل لكل الذين يحبون ظهوره أيضاً" (2 تى 4: 7، 8).


+ تهليل الصديقين: -

الرب يسوع المسيح هو موضوع فرح الصديقين وتهليلهم، هو موضوع ترانيمهم وتسابيحهم، ومعلمنا بولس ينصحنا قائلاً "افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً افرحوا" (فى 3: 1، 4: 4 ).

أهل العالم لهم أفراحهم الجسدية والشيطانية أما الصديقون والأبرار فالرب هو موضوع تهليلهم وخلاص نفوسهم هو موضوع اهتمامهم، وحياتهم الأبدية مع المسيح يسوع هى موضوع فرحهم وابتهاجهم "وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد" (1 بط 1: 8).


+ ثبات الكنائس: -

الرب يسوع المسيح هو ثبات الكنائس لأنه هو الصخرة التى بنيت عليها كل الكنائس ولها منه هذا الوعد المبارك "على هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيستى وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" مت 16: 18)، "نقشتك على كفى. أسوارك دائماً أمامى" (أش 49: 16).

الرب يسوع المسيح هو حجر الزاوية الذي يشدد أزر كنيسته والمؤمنين به فيظلوا ثابتين "الله في وسطها فلن تتزعزع" (مز 46: 5)، بل تظل ثابتة وراسخة بفضل عنايته ورعايته التى لا تغفل ولا تنام.


+ غفران الخطايا أو غافر الخطايا: -

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله غافر الخطايا لكل من يتوب ويرجع وقد كررها معلمنا بطرس قائلاً "توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد على اسم يسوع لغفران الخطايا فتنالوا عطية الروح القدس" (أع 2 : 28). "توبوا وارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكى تأتى أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب" (أع 3: 16).

الرب يسوع هو الذي غفر خطايا المفلوج (لو 5: 17 – 26) والمرأة الخاطئة (لو 7: 36 – 50) واللص اليمين التائب (لو 23: 40 – 43).


- نبشر بالثالوث القدوس لاهوت واحد نسجد له ونمجده:

هذه هي العقيدة المسيحية الكبرى. التثليث والتوحيد في ذات الله العلي. الله واحد في الجوهر مثلث الأقانيم أو الصفات الذاتية.

نقدم له سجود العبادة الواجب والتمجيد والتسبيح اللائق بألوهيته. ثم يختم الآباء هذه القطعة اللاهوتية المتجمعية العظيمة بطلب الرحمة والبركة من الله بالحاح وثقة قائلين:
*
يارب أرحم. يارب أرحم. يارب بارك.. آمين...*

تابع​​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

العذراء في قطع الساعة الثالثة



4. قطع الساعة الثالثة الخاصة بالعذراء مريم
أ) يا والدة الإله أنت هي الكرمة الحقيقية الحاملة عنقود الحياة نسالك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة مع آبائنا الرسل من أجل خلاص نفوسنا..

العذراء مريم هي والدة الإله التي ولدت المسيح الإله المتجسد لأجل خلاصنا. وهي الكرمة الحقيقية الحاملة عنقود الحياة الذي هو المسيح معطى الحياة. ولقب الكرمة الحقيقية الذي نعطيه للعذراء لا يتعارض مع قول الرب يسوع المسيح "أنا الكرامة الحقيقية وأبي الكرام.." وقوله: "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان" (يو1:15، 5).

 فيمكن أن يأتي لقب الكرمة بثلاث معان:

1. على الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه، أنه هو الكرمة الحقيقية ونحن المؤمنين أغصان في هذه الكرمة يجب أن نثبت فيها بالممارسات الروحية وبالحياة مع الله حتى نحصل منها على العصارة اللازمة لحياتنا فنحيا ونثمر كما يحصل الغصن على العصارة من جذع الكرمة فيحيا ويخضر ويزهر ويثمر ويصبح يانعاً نافعاً.

2. على العذراء مريم التي حملت وولدت عنقود الحياة المعطى الحياة للعالم، فكما تطرح الكرمة عناقيد عنب فاكهة لذيذة مغذية للناس. هكذا طرحت العذراء مريم عنقود الحياة الذي هو المسيح مصدر حياتنا وخلاصنا، كما أن دمه الكريم الذي نتناوله في سر الأفخارستيا يعمل من العنب ثمار الكرمة.

3. على الكنيسة المقدسة حيث يقول المرنم "يا اله الجنود أرجعن اطلع من السماء وانظر وتعهد هذه الكرمة والغرس الذي غرسته يمينك" (مز14:80، 15)

ومثل الكرمة كمثل النور، فالله هو النور الحقيقي الذي يضئ في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه (يو5:1 -9) وهو الذي قال "أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة" (يو12:8) ومع ذلك دعا المؤمنين نورا أيضا بقوله "أنتم نور العالم" (مت13:5).


- نسألك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة مع آبائنا الرسل من أجل خلاص نفوسنا:

هنا نسأل أمنا العذراء الممتئلة نعمة حسب شهادة الملاك القائل "سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة حسب شهادة نعمة" (لو28:1) نسألها وتشفع بها مع آبائنا الرسل الأطهار أعمدة الكنيسة والذي سفكوا دماءهم من أجلها، وبما لهم من دالة عظيمة عند الله، نسألهم من أجل خلاص نفوسنا، ليس بمعنى أننا نشك في الخلاص الذي صنعه المسيح على الصليب، حاشا، فنحن نؤمن أن دم المسيح ليس كفارة لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً (1يو2:2)

ونؤمن أن الخلاص قد تم بدم المسيح، ولكن قد لا يتمتع الإنسان بهذا الخلاص إذا أنحرف عن الطريق المؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية، وأتبع طريق العالم أو الشيطان أو الخطية لذلك ينبه الرب ملاك كنيسة فيلادلفيا قائلاً "تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد أكليلك" (رؤ11:3) وفي خوفنا من فقدان أكليل الحياة والتمتع بالخلاص الأبدي بسبب خطايانا وضعفنا نتشفع بالعذراء مريم وبآبائنا الرسل القديسين لكي يساعدونا بالصلاة من أجلنا لكي لا نفقد أكليلنا ولا نخسر خلاصنا ولا يضيع منا ميراثنا في الملكوت المعد لنا من قبل أنشاء العالم، يساعدونا بالصلاة حتى نسلك كما يحق للدعوة التي دعينا إليها حسب حق الإنجيل فنستفيد من الخلاص الذي قدمه الرب يسوع على الصليب للعالم كله بدون استثناء.


ب) (... يا والدة الإله أنت هي باب السماء. أفتحي لنا باب الرحمة):

والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم ندعوها باب السماء من وجهتين:

1. لأن منها وباسطتها دخل الرب يسوع إلى العالم بتجسده في بطنها ثم ولادته منها ولادة معجزية بتولية. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). هي باب السماء الذي تنبأ عنه حزقيال النبي قائلاً: "هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً" (حز2:44). وحينما رأى يعقوب أب الآباء السلم المنصوب على الأرض ورأسه في السماء والرب واقف فوقه قال "ما أرهب هذا المكان. ما هذا إلا بيت الله وهذا باب السماء" (تك17:28). وهذا السلم يرمز للعذراء مريم.

2. نحن في حاجة شديدة لصلوات العذراء مريم ودالتها المقبولة أمام أبنها الحبيب، وهذه الصلوات والشفاعات تساندنا في حياتنا حتى نظل محفوظين في حياة النعمة ونعيش كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح وبذلك ندخل السماء. العذراء مريم هي الباب الذي دخل منه المسيح إلى عالمنا آتيا لنا بالرحمة والخلاص وصلواتها تسندنا حتى لا نفقد نصيبنا في الرحمة والخلاص، وبهذا المعنى يكون باب الرحمة قد أنفتح لنا بواسطة المسيح المتجسد منها فهي وسيلة هذا الخلاص وهذه الرحمة.



 العذراء في قطع الساعة السادسة



5 – قطع الساعة السادسة
أ) إذ ليس لنا دالة ولا حجة ولا معذرة من أجل كثرة خطايانا فنحن بك نتوسل إلى الذي ولد منك يا والدة الإله.. لأن كثيرة هي شفاعتك ومقبولة عند مخلصنا:

بسبب كثرة خطايانا وتعدياتنا على الله وعلى وصيته تضعف محبتنا لله لأنه "بسبب كثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين" ويتلو ذلك ضعف صلواتنا وفقدان الدالة القوية مع الله والجرأة أمامه في الصلاة لذلك نتشفع بالعذارء والدة الإله ذات الدالة القوية لكي تساعدنا بصلواتها وتعوض وتكمل نقص صلواتنا بصلواتها حتى نجد دالة ورحمة أمامه.

تمام كالأبن الذي يكسر وصايا أبيه المرة تلو الآخرى فيغضب عليه أبوه ولا يعود يلبي له طلبا، فيستعين هذا الأبن بوالدته حتى تتشفع له لدى أبيه لكي يرضى عنه ويغفر له غلطاته السابقة ويلبي له طلباته الماسة والملحة.

اعترافنا بخطايانا أمام الله وعدم دالتنا أمامه هو كأعتراف الآباء القديسين الذين كانوا يقولون "أخطأنا نحن وآباؤنا.. لك يا رب الكرامة أما نحن فلنا خزي الوجوه" (دا 5:9- 7، عز 7:9) أي عدم الدالة والجرأة للوقوف أما الله بسبب خطايانا، وهكذا يقول أرميا النبي "نضطجع في خزينا ويغطينا خجلنا لأننا إلى الرب إلهنا أخطأنا ولم نسمع لصوت إلهنا" (أر 25:3).
ر
أيتها الأم الطاهرة لا ترفضي الخطاة من شفاعتك عند الذي ولد منك:

نطلب من أمنا العذراء مريم أن لا ترفض مساعدتنا بصلواتها وشفاعتها لدى أبنها الحبيب بسبب خطايانا أو تعدياتنا. لأنها أم والأم تتصف دائماً بالحنان والمحبة لأولادها وتتغاضى عن هفواتهم وتطلب دائماً لهم الخير والصالح لحياتهم.


لأنه رحيم وقادر على خلاصنا لأنه تألم من أجلنا لكي ينقذنا...

نطلب إلى أمنا العذراء مريم ألا ترفض مساعدتنا بصلواتها بسبب خطايانا وتعدياتنا خصوصاً أنها تتشفع أما إله رحيم ومحب للبشر وبسبب محبته ورحمته تألم من أجلنا على الصليب حتى الموت لكي ينقذنا من خطايانا ومن المصير المرعب المعد للخطاة "ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه" (يو13:15). والرب يسوع "بسبب السرور الموضوع أمامه (وهو خلاص جنس البشر، أحتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزي)" (عب3:12)

الرب يسوع مع رحمته علينا ومحبته لنا هو أيضاً قادر أن يجعلنا ننتصر على الشيطان والخطية والعالم فنتمتع ببركات الخلاص الذي أكمله الرب يسوع على الصليب ويستطيع أن يستفيد منه كل من يؤمن بالمسيح ويجاهد الجهاد الحسن القانوني.


(ب) أنت هي الممتلئة نعمة يا والدة الإله نسبحك (في بعض الإجبيات تطوبك) لأن من قبل صليب أبنك الحبيب أنهبط الجحيم وبطل الموت...

العذارء مريم ممتلئة نعمة بشهادة الملاك جبرائيل الذي خاطبها بقوله "سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها الرب معك" (لو1) والعذراء مريم ممتلئة نعمة لأنها ممتلئة تواضعاً والوحي يعلمنا قائلا "يقاوم الله المستكبرين أمام المتواضعين فيعطيهم نعمة" (يع6:4).

والدة الإله: هو اللقب الرئيسي والرسمي في الكنيسة للعذارء مريم وبسبب هذا اللقب اجتمع مجمع أفسس المسكوني من مائتي أسقف وأصدروا مقدمة قانون الإيمان قائلين "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء مريم والدة الإله" نسبحك: أي نتغنى بفضائلك وبصفاتك الحسنة، ونقدم لك التمجيد اللائق بك كوالدة الإله، وليس بمعنى التسبيح المقدم لله كإله وخالق ومعبود. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). الكلمة واحدة لكن المعنى المقصود مختلف تماماً، فيجب ألا نخلط بين الأمرين.

نقدم لها التمجيد والتطويب بسبب فضائلها وأيضا بسبب أنها والدة الإله المتسجد منها لأجل خلاصنا والذي من قبل صليبه انهبط وانهار الجحيم وكسر شوكة الموت بموته وأبطل قوة ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس وحررنا من عبودية الخطية المؤدية للموت والهلاك في الجحيم.

لذلك نحن نقدم الشكر لله على محبته وخلاصه وللعذارء مريم وسيلة هذا الخلاص لأنها السلم الذي نزل عليه الرب إلى أرضنا والباب الذي دخل منه المسيح إلى عالمنا.



العذراء في قطع الساعة التاسعة





6. قطع الساعة التاسعة
(أ) يا من ولدت من البتول من أجلنا وأحتملت الصلب أيها الصالح.. أقبل من والدتك شفاعة من أجلنا.. من أجل إبراهيم حبيبك وإسحق عبدك وإسرائيل قديسك.

نخاطب الرب يسوع المسيح الذي ولد من العذراء مريم ولم يحل بتوليتها احتراماً لنذرها وتكريماً للبتولية. احتمل الصليب من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه وهو خلاصنا وفداؤنا وأكمل لنا الخلاص على الصليب لذلك نسأله كصالح ومحب للبشر أن يقبل شفاعة والدته العذراء مريم من أجلنا حتى ينجينا نحن الشعب المسكين من التجارب والمصائب، ولا يتركنا فريسة للشيطان والعالم والخطية ولا يتركنا لأهواء أنفسنا المؤدية إلى الشر والفساد.

وكما نطلب شفاعة العذراء مريم من أجلنا نطلب أيضاً صلوات آبائنا القديسين إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، أحباء الرب الأحياء الرب الأحياء عنده، أصحاب الدالة القوية والشفاعة المقبولة.


(ب) عندما نظرت الوالدة الحمل والراعي مخلص العالم معلقاً على الصليب قالت وهي تبكي: أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائي فتلتهب عند نظري إلى صلبوتك الذي أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبني وإلهي.

نتذكر الآلام المفرطة التي قاستها العذراء وهي تنظر أبنها الحبيب معلقاً على الصليب ظلما وعدوانا.
. قال لها سمعان الشيخ متنبئاً "وأنت أيضا يجوز في نفسك سيف" (لو35:2) وفعلا جاز في قلب العذراء سيف الألم مراراً كثيرة ولكن وصل إلى النصل عند الصليب حتى تقول الكنيسة بلسان العذراء "أحشائي تلتهب عند نظري إلى صلبوتك الذي أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبني وإلهي".

وعلى الصليب وفي وسط بحر الآلام الذي كان يغوص فيه الرب لم ينس والدته المحبوبة بل أوصى بها تلميذه المحبوب حتى يعتني بها قائلا لأمه "يا أمرأة هوذا أبنك ثم قال للتلميذ هذه أمك. ومن تلك الساعة أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته" (يو26:19، 27).

تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

العذراء في قطع الغروب



7. قطع الغروب
لكل اثم بحرص ونشاط فعلت.. فهيئي لي أسباب التوبة أيتها العذراء.

يعترف المصلي هنا بخطاياه التي فعلها بإرادته وبنشاط واشتياق مما يجلب عليه عضب الله ويحرمه من معونته وخلاصه كما يقول أشعياء النبي "ننتظر عدلا وليس هو، خلاصا فيبتعد عنا لأن معاصينا كثرت أمامك وخطايانا تشهد علينا لأن معاصينا معنا وآيامنا نعرفها، تعدينا وكذبنا على الرب وحدنا من وراء إلهنا" (أش 11:59 – 13).

ثم يتشفع المصلي بالعذراء مريم والدة الإله صاحبة الشفاعة المقبولة أن تساعده بشفاعتها لكي يقدم لله توبة نقية وتسهل طريق التوبة والرجوع إلى الله خصوصا وأن العذراء مريم تحب لأولادها حياة التوبة والرجوع إلى الله والابتعاد عن الخطية فقد نصحت في أحدى ظهوراتها ببلدة سانت فاتيما في البرتغال سنة 1917، نصحت الجماهير المحتشدة عدة نصائح هي:

1. كفوا عن الشر.

2. تجنبوا الخطية.


3. أتبعوا تعاليم الله.

4. كونوا أمناء للكنيسة.

5. كونوا رحماء بالعالم.

ونلاحظ أن النصيحتين الأوليتين تختصان بالبعد عن الخطية والكف عن فعل الشر، وتقدم توبة نقية امام الله، لأنه أن كانت الملائكة تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب (لو10:15) فكم بالحري العذراء مريم الأم الحنونة لجنس البشر.


فإليك أتضرع وبك استشفع وإيك أدعو أن تساعديني لئلا أخزى:

يتشمع بها المصلي بلجاجة وحرارة أن تساعده بصلواتها وشفاتها لكي يعطيه الرب قوة للتوبة والرجوع عن الشر لئلا يخزى عند مثوله أمام عرش المسيح في يوم الدينونة الرهيب حسب قول معلمنا بولس الرسول "لأنه لابد أننا جميعاً نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيراً كان أم شرا" (2كو10:5) لذلك ينصح قائلا: "لذلك نحترص أيضا مستوطنين كنا أو متغربين أن نكون مرضيين عنده" (3كو9:5).

أن الأشرار سيقفون يوم الدينونة في خزي عظيم وعار "وهم يقولون للجبال والصخور اسقطي علينا وأخفينا عن وجه الجالس على العرش وعن غضب الخروف لأنه قد جاء يوم غضبه العظيم ومن يستطيع الوقوف" (رؤ16:6، 17).

لذلك يتشفع المصلى بالعذراء لكي تساعده بصلواتها لكي يعيش حياة التوبة والقداسة في هذا الدهر حتى يستحق أن يلتقي بالمسيح بفرح وينجو من الخزي كما ينجو من العذاب الأبدي المعد للأشرار غير التأئبين.


وعند مفارقة نفسي من جسدي أحضري عندي ولمؤامرة الأعداء أهزمي ولأبواب الجحيم أغلقي لئلا يبتلعوا نفسي.

يتشفع المصلى بأمه العذراء أن تأتي إليه ساعة نياحته لكي تحارب عنه قوات الشر التي تأتي في مثل هذه الساعة لكي تستلم أرواح الأشرار وتذهب بها إلى الجحيم السفلي.

يطلب إلى العذراء أن تبعدهم عنه حتى لا يبتلعوا نفسه أو يضايقوها يطلب إليها أن تأتي هي ومعها الملائكة وأرواح القديسين لتحضر ساعة نياحته وتستلم روحه طاهرة نقية مجملة بالفضائل والقداسة لتقدمها لله فتسمع الصوت الفرح القائل "أدخل إلى فرح سيدك" (مت23:25).

ذكر التاريخ عن كثيرين من القديسين رأوا عند نياحتهم العذراء مريم قادمة إليهم فرحبوا بها بصوت سمعه من حولهم دون أن يروا أحد.

حكى أحد الرهبان القديسين المقيمين بدير القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس أنه في اليوم الذي تنيح فيه القديس الأنبا مرقس الأنطواني (القرن الرابع عشر) أبصر عساكر واجنادا روحانية لا يحصى لها عدد قد نزلوا من السماء وأحاطوا بالدير إلى أن دخلت أمرأة وقد غلب نورها ضوء الشمس فجلست إلى جانب هذا الشيخ ثم قبلت نفسه الطاهرة إليها، وكان جميع القديسين يرتلون قياما حولها حتى أصعدتها إلى السماء بفرح ومجد عظيم.

ذكر عن غيرهم أنهم رأوا ملائكة، وعن آخرين أنهم رأوا أرواح بعض القديسين قادمة إليهم وكانوا يتكلمون معهم، وذكر عن آخرين أن رائحة زكية فاحت حولهم عند نياحتهم وعن آخرين أن أصوات ملائكية سمعت ترتل وهي تحمل أوراحهم إلى السماء.


يا عروسة بلا عيب للختن الحقيقي:

العذراء مريم هي العروسة الطاهرة التي بلا عيب ولا دنس التي اختارها الختن السماوي أي العريس السماوي الله الكلمة حتى يحل في بطنها ويأخذ منها جسداً ويولد منها ميلاداً عذراويا خارقاً للطبيعة، يقول المزمور "قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك بثوب موشى بالذهب مزينة بأنواع كثيرة. 
. اسمعي يا أبنتي وأنظري وأميلي أذنك وأنسي شعبك وبيت أبيك فإن الملك قد أشتهى حسنك لأنه هو ربك وله تسجدين" (مز45).



العذراء في قطع النوم



8. قطع صلاة النوم
+ أيتها العذراء الطاهرة، أسبلي ظلك السريع المعونة على عبدك:

يطلب المصلي من العذراء مريم الدائمة البتولية والطهارة داخلا وخارجا أن تساعده بصلواتها وشفاعتها بقوله "أسبي ظلك السريع المعونة على عبدك" أي أعينيني بصلواتك السريعة الإستجابة والمقتدرة كثيرا في فعلها.

وكلمة "عبدك" هنا نوع من التواضع وما زالت هذه العادة موجودة في بعض بلاد الصعيد فحينما يسأل إنسان كبير السن أو المقام شاباً صغيراً عن اسمه، يرد قائلا: "عبدك فلان" كنوع من التواضع من جهته واحتراما لسن أو مقام السائل من جهو أخرى وترى مثالا لذلك من الكتاب المقدس، حينما أعطى يعقوب عبيده قطعان الغنم والماعز ليوصلوها إلى عيسو أخيه قال لأول "إذا صادقك عيسو أخي وسألك قائلا لمن

أنت وإلى أين تذهب وعن هذا الذي قدامك تقول لعبدك يعقوب. هو هدية مرسلة لسيدي عيسو" (تك17:32).

ولما سأل يوسف أخوته: أسالم أبوكم الشيخ الذي قلتم عنه. أخي هو بعد فقالوا عبدك أبونا سالم. هو حي بعد وخروا وسجدوا" (تك27:43، 28).


وأبعدي أمواج الأفكار الردية عني:

يطلب إليها أن تساعده بصلواتها وجهدها أيضا لطرد الأفكار الشريرة التي تقوده إلى الخطية والشر يحتفظ بطهارته ونقاوة قلبه.


أنهضي نفسي المريضة للصلاة والسهر لأنها استغرقت في سبات عميق:

يتشفع بها أن تساعده على النهوض من الكسل والسبات والفتور الروحي إلى السهر والصلاة حتى لا يدخل في التجارب الشيطانية المهلكة وحتى لا تتسلط عليه الأفكار الشريرة والعادات الدنسة بسبب فتوره وضعفه الروحي. 


الله هو الذي قيمنا من موت وظلمة خطايانا والعذراء مريم تتشفع من أجلنا كأم حنونة حتى لا نستمر في الفتور طويلا وحتى تلتهب قلوبنا بمحبة الله والعمل بوصاياه فنمارس وسائط النعمة الفعالة كالصوم والصلاة وغيرها.


فإنك أم قادرة رحيمة معينة والدة ينبوع الحياة ملكي وإلهي يسوع المسيح رجائي:

يتشفع بها ويطلب صلواتها لأنها أم، والأم يهمها أولادها وتقدمهم الروحي وهي أيضاً رحيمة بنا ومعينة لنا بصلواتها وهذا نابع من محبتها لأولادها، وهي أيضا قادرة على مساعدتنا بما لها من كرامة عظيمة لدى المسيح الإله العظيم لأنها هي والدة ينبوع الحياة ملكنا الحقيقي وإلهنا المعبود الوحيد ورجائنا القوي يسوع المسيح الذي أحبنا وبذل ذاته من أجلنا وهو يقبل شفاعة والدته الطاهرة من أجلنا نحن أولاده وأخوته الأصاغر الذي نطلبه بكل قلوبنا ونتشفع بوالدته الحنونة بحب ودالة.


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

العذراء في قطع الخدمة الأولى من صلاة نصف الليل



9. قطع صلاة نصف الليل

(أ) الخدمة الأولى:
أنت هي سور خلاصنا يا والدة الإله العذراء الحصن المنيع غير المنثلم:

صلوات العذراء والدة الإله تشبه سورا حصينا منيعا غير منثلم ولا متهدم تحمينا من كل هجمات الشيطان وجنوده الأردياء، وتخلصنا من كل حيله المهلكة ومؤامراته المدمرة.


المعانتدون يمكن أن يكونوا من الشياطين أو من الناس الأردياء الأشرار الذين هم آلات شر في أيدي الشياطين يستخدمونهم لإيذاء الناس. نطلب من العذراء مريم أن تتشفع لنا عند أبنها الحبيب لكي يبطل مشوراتهم الشريرة كما نصلي في أوشية الاجتماعات قائلين: "الشيطان وكل قواته الشريرة أسحقهم وأذلهم تحت أقدامنا سريعاً.. أبطل حسدهم وجنونهم وشرهم ومكائدهم التي يصنعونها فينا. يا رب أجعلهم كهلم كلا شئ وبدد مشورتهم يا الله الذي بدد مشورة أخيتوفل".


حزن عبيدك رديه إلى فرح:

حينما ننتصر على الشياطين وعلى محارباتهم الدرية، وننتصر في جهادنا ضد الشر والخطية بشفاعة وصلوات سيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا القديسة الطاهرة مريم نفرح فرح الأنتصار والغبة ونقدم الحمد والشكر لله الذي سترنا وأعاننا حتى النصرة كما نقدم التمجيد والتطويب اللائق للعذراء التي تؤازرنا بصلواتها المقبولة.


حصني مدينتنا (ديرنا) وعن ملوكنا حاربي، وتشفعي عن سلام العالم:

نطلب من أمنا العذراء مريم أن تجعل صلواتها كطوق حول مدننا وبلادنا يقيها شر الأعداء المتربصين بها. والصلاة من أجل البلاد التي نعيش فيها لكي يحميها الله من كل شر ويشملها بسلامه الإلهي شئ عظيم وواجب على كل مؤمن حسب وصية أرميا النبي "وأطلبوا سلام المدينة التي تسكنون فيها وصلوا لأجلها إلى الرب لأنه بسلامها يكون لكم سلام" (أر7:29).

نطلب إلى العذراء مريم أيضا أن تتشفع من أجل ملوكنا ورؤسائنا حتى يحميهم الله من كل مكروه، وأن تحارب عنهم وتقاوم عنهم مؤامرات الناس الأشرار الذي يريدون أذيتهم حتى يظلوا سالمين مدبرين البلاد تدبيراً حسنا وحتى تظل البلاد في سلام وأمان بدون قلاقل ولا أضطرابات، وحتى نقضي نحن حياة مطمئنة هادئة في كل تقوى ووقار لأن هذا حسن ومقبول لدى مخلصنا الله (1تي 1:2- 3).

نطلب أيضا شفاعة العذراء مريم من أجل سلام العالم المملوء بالإضطرابات والحروب والقلاقل حتى يستريح الناس في ظل السلام ويفكرون ويعملون من أجل حياة أفضل حسب مشيئة الله القائل "أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" (يو10:10) ما يفكرون في أبديتهم بالتوبة والتقوى والعمل الصالح. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). وحياة السلام تساعد الإنسان على كل هذه الأمور. يا ملك السلام أعطنا سلامك. قرر لنا سلامك وأغفر لنا خطايانا.


لأنك أنت هي رجاؤنا يا والدة الإله:

الله هو رجاؤنا الأعظم والأكبر، ولكننا نترجى أيضا شفاعة العذراء من أجلنا ومن أجل بلادنا ورؤسائنا وسلام العالم أجمع.

ورجاؤنا في شفاعة العذراء لا يتعارض مع رجائنا الكلي في الله كلي المحبة والرحمة. ونحن في معاملاتنا اليومية نقول لأي شخص لنا عنده حاجة "أرجوك أن تعمل لي كذا وكذا" أو "لنا رجاء في الله وفي محبتك أن تقضي لنا مصلحتنا" وهذه لغة مهذبة يرضاها الله ويقرها، ولا يعتبرها إنقاصا لكرامته كاله نضع فيه رجاءنا. فإذا استعملنا هذه اللغة المهذبة مع الإنسان العادي فكم بالحري مع العذراء.




العذراء في قطع الخدمة الثانية من صلاة نصف الليل


السماوات تطوبك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة العروس التي بلا زواج:

لقد طوبت السماء العذراء مريم عندما أرسلت لها الملاك يقول لها: "سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك"، وطوبتها السماء حينما نطق الروح القدس على لسان أليصابات فقالت وهي ممتلئة بالروح القدس "مباركة أنتِ في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك.. فطوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (لو41:1- 45) وهي ممتلئة نعمة كما 

شهد عنها جبرائيل الملاك وهي العروس التي بلا زواج، التي ولدت أبنها الإلهي بدون زرع بشر، هي عروس مختارة للذي تجسد وولد منها ميلادا بتوليا فائقا للعقول.


نحن أيضاً نمجد ميلادك غير المدرك يا والدة الإله:

نحن نمجد ميلاد السيد المسيح البتولي من العذراء القديسة مريم، ذلك الميلاد غير المدرك أي الذي لا يستطيع العقل البشري فهمه أو تفسيره أي الميلاد الذي لا ينطق به ولا يعبر عنه لأنه فوق مستوى العقل البشري المحدود.

لا تنطبق عبارة "ميلادك غير المدرك" على ميلاد العذراء مريم من أبويها يواقيم وحنة لأنه كان ميلادا عادياً من أب وأم ككل الناس، ولكن الميلاد الذي يفوق العقول حقيقة هو ميلاد المسيح من العذراء مريم بحلوله في بطنها واتخاذه جسداً منها ثم ولدته وبتوليتها مختومة.


يا أم الرحمة والخلاص تشفعي من أجل خلاص نفوسنا:

العذراء مريم هي ام المسيح الذي هو الرحمة الإلهية متجسدة وهو المخلص الآتي إلى العالم ليخلصه من قبضة الشيطان وسلطان الخطية والموت لذلك نسألها أن تتشفع من أجلنا حتى ننال نصيبنا من هذا الخلاص المقدم للجميع والذي لا يستفيد منه إلا المؤمنون التائبون السالكون بحسب وصية الله العاملون مرضاته
نطلب من أمنا العذراء أن تؤازرنا بصلواتها حتى نحيا حياة التوبة والقداسة ونسلك حسب وصية الله ونعمل مسرته فلا نفقد أكليلنا ولا نخسر أبديتنا وخلاص نفوسنا.




العذراء في قطع الخدمة الثالثة من صلاة نصف الليل




يا باب الحياة العقلي يا والدة الإله المكرمة:

المسيح هو الحياة الحقيقية، وقد جاءنا في ملء الزمان مولودا من أمرأة هي العذراء مريم، فهي الباب الذي دخل منه المسيح إلى العالم، لذلك هي مكرمة ومبجلة ومطوبة من كل الأجيال.



خلصي الذين التجأوا إليك من الشدائد:

نلجأ إلى أمنا العذراء ملتمسين شفاعتها المقبولة لكي يخلصنا الرب أي ينقذنا من الشدائد والضيقات التي تقابلنا في هذا العالم.


لكي نمجد ميلادك الطاهر في كل شئ من أجل خلاص نفوسنا:

نمجد ميلاد المسيح البتولي من العذراء مريم ذلك الميلاد الطاهر في كل شئ والخالي من دنس الخطية والشهوات،

والذي حصل بحلول الروح القدس على العذراء مريم لكي يطهرها من كل دنس الخطية الجدية،

ثم حل المسيح في بطنها واتخذ له منها جسدا انسانيا. 


شابهنا فيه في كل شئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها،

ثم قدم نفسه ذبيحة على الصليب وسفك دمه الطاهر من أجل غفران خطايانا وخلاص نفوسنا.


تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2010)

العذراء في تحليل صلاة نصف الليل




10. تحليل نصف الليل:

الرب ينفعنا ببركة وشفاعة أمنا الحنون الطاهرة القديسة مريم والدة الإله،

المكرمة والمطوبة من كل الأجيال،

والتي نطلب شفاعتها في نهاية نصف الليل الخاص بالكهنة قائلين:

أرحمنا يا الله كعظيم رحمتك،

بشفاعة ذات الشفاعات معدن الطهر والجود والبركات، سيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا العذراء البتول الذكية مرتمريم،

والشهيد العظيم مار مرقس الإنجيلي الرسول كاروز الديار المصرية وكافة الملائكة والآباء والأنبياء والرسل والشهداء والقديسين والسواح والعباد والنساك والمجاهدين،

والذين أرضوا الرب بأعمالهم الصالحة منذ آدم إلى آخر الدهور.

ولك نسجد أيها الثالوث القدوس الآب والأبن والروح القدس الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آمين.​


----------



## اني بل (7 يونيو 2010)

مشكوور على المجهود الراائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

مجهود راااااااااائع يا النهيسى 

شكرا كتييير ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------

